# SMOKED BISON & PEACH STUFFED MUSHROOM CAPS!!!!



## leah elisheva (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Sunday Great Cookies Of The Smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A kind soul did gift me some peaches from his yard, and so I sliced those up, with shallots, fresh tarragon, and chopped bison steak...













DSCF8146.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






Then I mixed Dijon mustard and herbs de Provence into it...













DSCF8147.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8148.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






Stuffed that mixture into white mushroom caps...













DSCF8149.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






mopped them in grapeseed oil and then placed them in a perforated grill pan...













DSCF8150.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8151.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8152.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






and took the remainder of the bison steak and sliced peaches, and also the remaining "stuffing batter" and smoked it all!













DSCF8153.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8154.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






And meanwhile grilled little "graffiti" eggplants... (and steamed artichokes all this time too but forgot to photograph that)...













DSCF8155.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8156.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8157.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






On the tiny gas smoker, with pistachio shells as chips, I smoked the mushrooms on the lower rack and remaining goods on the upper, for 20 minutes at about 240.













DSCF8158.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8159.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






And I meanwhile took the mushroom stems, (as nothing is wasted in my house food wise), and marinated those with some heirloom tomato and dehydrated garlic and black pepper, apple cider vinegar and olive oil and red sea salt. DELICIOUS!













DSCF8160.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






The smoked goods came off and smelled incredibly and had a great little crust on them and it was so beautiful!













DSCF8161.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8162.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8163.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






So I plated it all and did pair it with a lovely Penfold's quick pick Cab-Shiraz blend that was still terrific and so dark and delicious in color, as so many of those young and luscious Aussie wines are!













DSCF8164.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8165.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8166.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8167.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8168.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






And this was all a tremendous combo and really fun!













DSCF8169.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8170.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8171.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






The extra stuffing that got smoked, and the SOFT eggplant, were my favorite parts!













DSCF8172.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014


















DSCF8173.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






The wine was so syrupy and deep, dark, and delectable!













DSCF8174.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 24, 2014






Thanks for sharing in my Sunday dinner!

Happy wrap up of the weekend and here's to the best week so far!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2014)

All I can say is WOW Leah !  What an awesome dinner, I love bison !  I really enjoyed your post with the stuffed mushrooms, eggplant, artichokes & everything just looks so tasty !  Have a great Sunday !  :beercheer:


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you very much Justin!!

This was nice and the stuffing, even by itself, was really tasty!!

Happy Sunday to you!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 25, 2014)

I love the look of that.Great to use seasonal fruit like peaches. Its all apples,pears & oranges here at the moment.

No bison here .I do remember driving past a paddock of what I  think were elk in the south Island of NZ! I stuck a link in Case's poultry thread to the fjord country of the South Island.

Great looking meal as usual.

Cab/shiraz is a bit of a home grown Aussie wine.I don't think the French combine the 2. Bear in mind the Penfolds Grange thats stupid $ is shiraz with a splash of cab. Why the Penfolds 389 cab/shiraz is often called the poor mans Grange. Still not cheap. 

389 the bus number that takes you from the CBD to Bondi Beach .


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Mick!

Yes, the 389 is 70 bucks here in New Hampshire, whereas the Grange is $750 here, and then a bevy of quick "Bin" picks of theirs from 20 to 30 or 40. Fantastic color!

Now I'll think of bus lines and beaches and just beautiful things from the land down under! (If I am not drinking white Burgundy, I am drinking a dark and inky Aussie red these days and loving it)!

Thankfully too, those wines seem to love me and I don't get a reaction, and so you've got some purely made wines, and that is such a rarity today amid the masses here! I am so grateful!

In any event, here's to one incredible new week!!! Make it amazing!!!!!!!! (Simple sea urchin spaghetti over here today, but I adore that as well).

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 25, 2014)

If I get a chance I will showcase our sea urchin roe.It comes from way off the North Island of NZ.
I find Penfolds reliable to a fault. If you see their Hylands Shiraz it's a nice example of Shiraz. I don't spend $70 on a bottle of wine.  That's 5 bottles of Cape Jaffa or Mount Monster!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I'd take the FIVE Cape Jaffa flasks any day!!

And I would love to see your uni, as I find it delicious and one of the simplest and yet most succulent little treasures on earth and just so fabulous when tossed into spaghetti!

FINDING sea urchin roe here is not so easy and so I don't get to swirl and twirl with my simple pasta preference as often as I would like.

In any event, here's to good things!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

Leah, amazing..just amazing!!! Everytime I see your food it gives me inspiration. Kinds of things you see pictures of in magazines!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Well thank you so much Pighog! I am delighted that you liked these and your remarks did make my day!

And that's one helluva photo you've got there for your profile/avatar! What are they and what do they weigh? That's just amazing!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow.   Thanks looks incredible.  There's so much going on there, and it comes together sooo nicely!!!  I'd rather be sitting at that table than any 5 star resteraunt.  Well Done!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Well thank you so much 5oclocksomewhere! My meals are very simple, but still healthful and exotic in some little way. I'm thrilled you enjoyed it!!! So kind!!!

Happy wonderful new week!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well thank you so much Pighog! I am delighted that you liked these and your remarks did make my day!
> 
> And that's one helluva photo you've got there for your profile/avatar! What are they and what do they weigh? That's just amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


They are elk. They each dressed out at 400lbs. Thank you very much!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my God, I LOVE elk chops!!! Lucky you! That is so incredible!!! How amazing!!!!!!!!!! That makes me hungry! Elk chops are in my top five favorites!!! Cheers! - Leah













regular lunch.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014


















Elk Chops..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014


















A4A.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014


----------



## moikel (Aug 25, 2014)

pighog said:


> They are elk. They each dressed out at 400lbs. Thank you very much!!


That's a lot of elk!
Never eaten it but Leah's chop dish looks great. Hell of a match for some red wine. You must eat well.


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh my God, I LOVE elk chops!!! Lucky you! That is so incredible!!! How amazing!!!!!!!!!! That makes me hungry! Elk chops are in my top five favorites!!! Cheers! - Leah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leah, we ate really good for while. BUT they are few and far between!!!


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

Moikel said:


> That's a lot of elk!
> Never eaten it but Leah's chop dish looks great. Hell of a match for some red wine. You must eat well.


 Yes it was, we had somewhere around 5 550-600 lbs of meat. Very good!


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

pighog said:


> Leah, we ate really good for while. BUT they are few and far between!!!


That plating is phenomenal!!!! Your husband is a very very lucky man!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you tons and tons!!!! Elk isn't easily found here either, so when I get a rack, I'm just in a heavenly state!!! Grilled and yet still raw in the middle is my favorite!

Those hanging treasures are something else!!! So incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes Mick, that meat is right up your alley!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pighog (Aug 25, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you tons and tons!!!! Elk isn't easily found here either, so when I get a rack, I'm just in a heavenly state!!! Grilled and yet still raw in the middle is my favorite!
> 
> Those hanging treasures are something else!!! So incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes Mick, that meat is right up your alley!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thank you Leah!! You have an amazing day! Look forward to many more pictures of your dishes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2014)

Just found this!!!

Awesome as usual, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Beautiful presentation too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Bear! Thank you so much! These were tasty, and the extra stuffing from them served as a delicious mound of smoked enjoyment as well!

Happy new and wonderful week to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

